# Anyone bought Blank Snowboard from Blanksnowboards.com?



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Give this a read.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I did a search for that
I was hoping there was going to be more information.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> Yeah, I did a search for that
> I was hoping there was going to be more information.


Sorry I can't help more. I just remembered that thread when it was first started. I know a few people got them. I'd say give one/all of them a PM. At least then they'll be sure to see it and comment.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

PM'ing those members would be the best idea as noted by Nefarious.


----------

